# Microsoft Office 2010 Home and Student



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've recently purchased a laptop with Microsoft Office 2010 Starter Kit (Word and Excel with limited capabilities). I want to purchase a license for Home and Student. It costs 399aed for single use license and 499aed (can't remember if it's 499 or 599) for a 3-PC license in all the stores in DCC (Sharaf DG, Carrefour and Jackie's).

Note: the price is only for the product key package. This does not include the CDs.

I can easily save 200aed if two other people join me. We can meet, buy and activate Microsoft Office in our laptop.

Is this legal? Is there someone out there who wants to join me?

If this is not legal, please warn me. Thanks.


----------

